# CPT Code for Blue Rubber Bleb Nevus



## chetubig001 (Dec 9, 2009)

Blue rubber bleb nevus syndrome (BRBNS) is a syndrome characterized by multiple cutaneous venous malformations in association with visceral lesions, most commonly affecting the GI tract. I am having an issue trying to find the correct code.  I found Nevus in the CPT which states see also Neoplasm, skin, benign.  Would 211.9 be correct?  Benign neoplasm of the intestine?


----------

